# Recommendation for Sexual Compatibility Quiz



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

I really want to get my wife to complete such a quiz with me to find out where we have common interests and where we do not, and what each other is interested in and the other is not. Can someone recommend a good quiz online?


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

I remember something in college I took just for fun... called the 'Omni Sexual Purity Test'. Its not a compatability test, but I suppose if you both took such a thing (500 questions) and looked at each others - it could be... fairly enlightening. It is basically a quiz about your past sexual activity - likes dislikes. Questions like - 'have you ever had oral sex with a member of your own sex?', 'did you orgasm?', 'would you do it again'?... 'have you ever reveived bl0wjob, boobjob, handjob, footjob.... given...same...had sex with a piece of fruit?.500 questions.

first google hit: 500 Question Test, Section 1: Platonic Relations (19 questions) - The Unisex, Omnisexual Purity Test I cant vouch for the site.

I dont believe in compatability tests ability to predict anything whatsoever. They can be...educational and fun though.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

www.mojoupgrade.com is great for this!


----------

